# Do i need to change the glass tiles?



## EmmZhao (Aug 26, 2009)

I decorated my mirror band with some left-over glass tile last week and I like it so much at the first sight after installation. But when looking at the whole wall, the green and yellow glass tiles on the mirror band looks not so harmonious with my light blue vitrous glass wall tile. Do you think that I need to change the mirror band glass tile to a color which is close to my wall glass or I could let it be. 


Anyone could give me some advice? Thanks.


----------



## philks81 (Jul 24, 2009)

Can you post up a picture?


----------



## EmmZhao (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, please see the attached picture.


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

EmmaZhao said:


> Yes, please see the attached picture.


 
I don't think the attachment worked....


----------



## EmmZhao (Aug 26, 2009)

Here we you again for the attachment. :yes:


----------



## EmmZhao (Aug 26, 2009)

:thumbup: It works this time!


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

You made that mirror border?? It is looks awesome! 

As far as matching the light blue tile, it's hard to tell without a bigger picture of the overall bathroom. I can see how it might clash a little, but it's hard to tell. Maybe if you had other yellow and green elements in the room, it could work.


----------

